# A few 1/100 gill jigs!



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 15, 2009)

A few I tied up before me and Taylor hit the lake in the morning:


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2009)

Your a madman! :beer:

Great job man!


----------



## jigster60 (Aug 15, 2009)

Those are sweet... Looks real... wtg =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice work!!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 16, 2009)

jigs? I caught a gill on a 1/4 oz sexy shad crank bait this morning :shock: 


should have taken pictures...


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 16, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> jigs? I caught a gill on a 1/4 oz sexy shad crank bait this morning :shock:
> 
> 
> should have taken pictures...



LOL... I caught a 15" bass on a 1/100th jig this morning, put up a great fight on 2 lb. test. Biggest freakin' bluegill I caught was probably around 6 inches. I had been playing around with a new lens on the camera and left the stinkin' sd card in the computer so no pics :mrgreen:


----------

